# URGENT - Need US size mattresses in PV



## kim0825 (Sep 21, 2013)

Can someone please help, I have been searching as has our friend in the PV area for US sized mattresses and can't find any anywhere. Its a little over a week before I head down and sure would like at least a mattress to sleep on when I get to the condo. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Liverpool has them with a length of 6' 2". You need them longer? Sears Mexico has 6' 7", which is US/Canada size.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree, you'll be able to find a perfectly comfortable bed in any Mexican city of any size at all. There will be all sizes to chose from, too.


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

Sam's Club in PV has Mattresses


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Or, you can order one any size you wish.


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Is there a Coppel there, if so they sell them, also some Walmart's/ Auerra Bodega's sell them as well in US sizes


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

If your friend is unable to get to any of the suggested places, there's always the possibility of you bringing a good quality blow up mattress with you. (They do exist. Just avoid cats on the bed. Don't ask me how I know this.)

If there is limited space in friend's home, that might be the best option, as a rarely used mattress is a huge space waster, and when space is at a premium, becomes something to get rid of.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


kim0825 said:



Can someone please help, I have been searching as has our friend in the PV area for US sized mattresses and can't find any anywhere. Its a little over a week before I head down and sure would like at least a mattress to sleep on when I get to the condo. :fingerscrossed:

Click to expand...

_What the hell is a U.S. sized mattress? I´m a rather large fellow with two houses down here and five mattresses bought in Mexico in both Jalisco and Chiapas and easily found at ordinary stores selling mattresses which are, it seems to me, quite comfortable and of sufficient size to accomodate the whale here. I must be missing something.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> What the hell is a U.S. sized mattress? I´m a rather large fellow with two houses down here and five mattresses bought in Mexico in both Jalisco and Chiapas and easily found at ordinary stores selling mattresses which are, it seems to me, quite comfortable and of sufficient size to accomodate the whale here. I must be missing something.


Typical Mexican mattresses are 6' 2" while US ones are 6' 7".


----------



## Bill Gruntleman (Oct 18, 2013)

I tried to post here with some very useful information, but was blocked for using URLs, and being a new member. (?????) 

However my post did not contain any "URLs".

I had typed for half an hour. What a waste of time.

I forwarded my post, which was blocked, to the webmaster of this forum for review.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Bill Gruntleman said:


> I tried to post here with some very useful information, but was blocked for using URLs, and being a new member. (?????)
> 
> However my post did not contain any "URLs".
> 
> ...


I believe that you have to make five post before given full permissions.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, Rule 16.......


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


joaquinx said:



Typical Mexican mattresses are 6' 2" while US ones are 6' 7".

Click to expand...

_Thank you joaqinx. I honestly didn´t know that. 

I presume you mean in length. Five inches difference? Johnny "The Wad" Holmes would have laughed at that back when he was alive. If Mexican mattresses are too short for the OP who must be a tall person, he must either sleep in the fetal posiition or drive back up to Waco, buy a 6´5" mattress, tie it to the top of his car and drive back down here but he should carry lots of change for mordida because he, with that mattress tied to the top of the car, will be , when he passes the Mexican transitos, be like a salmon swimming upriver passing a hungry bear.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, length is the problem. I'm only about 5'8" but my feet untuck the covers and go over the bottom of my 6'2" mattress. Assuming 10-15 cm (4-6") from the headboard to the top of my head, and about the same below if I stretch my legs and toes, I need the mattress to be at least 8" (~20 cm) longer than I am. A 6'2" mattress leaves 3" above and 3" below, which isn't enough, though sleeping diagonally gives a bit more length when my dog isn't parked in the way. Also, I have yet to find fitted sheets or mattress pads that aren't too long for the mattress. Not a fatal PITA in the overall scheme of things, but still a PITA.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

Bill Gruntleman said:


> I tried to post here with some very useful information, but was blocked for using URLs, and being a new member. (?????)
> 
> However my post did not contain any "URLs".
> 
> ...


Don't worry, Bill, the permission to do that only requires a few posts. I'm sure that was frustrating though, having lost a few long documents myself over the years. Looking forward to what you have to say.


----------



## kim0825 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you for all your posts!! I did find a few of them quite amusing to say the least. Just as an FYI Queen size mattresses in Mexico are in fact 6'2" as posted earlier and American are 6'7. 

Interesting fact the King size mattresses appear to be the same, kind of strange. So we ended up getting the King. 

In case anyone wants to know I have since found out that Colchorama carries the US Queen size but if you're in a hurry no can do, takes approx 30 days to get the US size (at least that's how long its taking right now).


----------

